# Anyone know the path to build nightlies cm10?



## stkiswr (Jul 27, 2011)

I have compiled a few aokp nexus builds just wondering if anyone knows the path to get the cm10 or aokp for d2vzw? Thank you.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

stkiswr said:


> I have compiled a few aokp nexus builds just wondering if anyone knows the path to get the cm10 or aokp for d2vzw? Thank you.


Do you want their source, or their download links?

http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=d2vzw
Don't think AOKP has an official d2vzw build yet

https://github.com/CyanogenMod
https://github.com/AOKP


----------



## stkiswr (Jul 27, 2011)

I want to compile my own now that I'm set up to do so.


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I know there only nightlies on the cm10 but does the aokp have just a general base that can be used for builds on the d2vzw that needs permission b4 hand?

M.yA.nD.droidS3


----------



## stkiswr (Jul 27, 2011)

mad96 said:


> I know there only nightlies on the cm10 but does the aokp have just a general base that can be used for builds on the d2vzw that needs permission b4 hand?
> 
> M.yA.nD.droidS3


personal builds shouldn't need permission Lol. Open source right?


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

stkiswr said:


> personal builds shouldn't need permission Lol. Open source right?


Well you know how touchy folks are these days ..

M.yA.nD.droidS3


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Just FYI BMc is pushing his d2vzw source to AOKP now which means if you are pulling source from AOKP to build you should be able to get all necessary code. Last I checked the d2vzw code as an official device hadn't been approved yet on AOKP's gerrit. But its happening.

EDIT:

Here ya go, to keep tabs on it:

http://gerrit.sudoservers.com/#/c/2782/


----------

